# 205 to 2TB. Help please



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello. I need some help. I added 2TB and deleted 205 by FA coding. I coded EGS KOMBI and ICM then. But then I move d-mode to ds-mode I see on KOMBI still DS not S1 S2... What's wrong with it? BMW X3 F25. 2011. Istep is 14-11-502.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

Region16kzn said:


> Hello. I need some help. I added 2TB and deleted 205 by FA coding. I coded EGS KOMBI and ICM then. But then I move d-mode to ds-mode I see on KOMBI still DS not S1 S2... What's wrong with it? BMW X3 F25. 2011. Istep is 14-11-502.


go to egs, and change baustand to ab_0713 (it works on f30, i hope f25 has the same code)


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

cebep said:


> go to egs, and change baustand to ab_0713 (it works on f30, i hope f25 has the same code)


What does it mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FDL Code the following:

EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code the following:
> 
> EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
> EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


This parameters was changed after I coded EGS.


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code the following:
> 
> EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
> EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


But no result


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

Comment*=*yw130314:*2TE*bei*F001,F10*und*F25*entfernen*yw130225:*2MK*bei*F30*yw121127:*2TE*für*F001,F10*und*F25*re111129:*F06*Standard*hat*typinh.*2TB,*NUR*F06M*anders*re111122:*F06M*auch*HAndschalter,*2MK*dazu,*2TB*ueberall*im*Template*re111121:*F06M*Sonderfall??*re110207:*2TB*Serie*bei*F06*(typinhaerent)*re100309:*F20,F30*jetzt*dabei*(bei*Getriebe,*nicht*Sonderausstattung)*re100129:*SA*nicht*vorh.*bei:*F01,F20,F30*(comment*only)


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

johnchow said:


> Comment*=*yw130314:*2TE*bei*F001,F10*und*F25*entfernen*yw130225:*2MK*bei*F30*yw121127:*2TE*für*F001,F10*und*F25*re111129:*F06*Standard*hat*typinh.*2TB,*NUR*F06M*anders*re111122:*F06M*auch*HAndschalter,*2MK*dazu,*2TB*ueberall*im*Template*re111121:*F06M*Sonderfall??*re110207:*2TB*Serie*bei*F06*(typinhaerent)*re100309:*F20,F30*jetzt*dabei*(bei*Getriebe,*nicht*Sonderausstattung)*re100129:*SA*nicht*vorh.*bei:*F01,F20,F30*(comment*only)


What?


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code the following:
> 
> EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
> EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


This parameters was changed but not result.
I find "baustand" and changed it from vo_0713 to ab_0713.
But still not result. Mb car need sleep?


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code the following:
> 
> EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
> EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


After car's sleep situation did not change. Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Region16kzn said:


> After car's sleep situation did not change. Any ideas?


None. I have never seen it not work, although I have never coded it in an F25 either though.


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

Region16kzn said:


> Hello. I need some help. I added 2TB and deleted 205 by FA coding. I coded EGS KOMBI and ICM then. But then I move d-mode to ds-mode I see on KOMBI still DS not S1 S2... What's wrong with it? BMW X3 F25. 2011. Istep is 14-11-502.


i have the same istep F020-14-11-502, F30.

a few things to be careful. Make sure the SALAPA-Element is sorted in Alphabetical order. Means only put 2TB after 258, 2HM,2TB.

Then go to Expert -> VCM, calc FP. Under vehicle profile that Sports Automatic Transmission is listed under option.

Lastly, with CAFD coded. you should be good.


----------



## zegler (Oct 18, 2016)

hej hej ... i wanted to ad SAT to my car . 2016 330e.. my car already has the SPORT+ option, but it still shifts alone if i come to 6500rpm. I dont want to do that, so i tried to code the SAT...I did replace in FA the 2TB, and is OK. But i still if im in manual mode still does not want to stay on max rpm  I did try to code the FDL but this setings are not in my FDL  EGS does not have these setting sportschalter


shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code the following:
> 
> EGS => Sportschalter = aktiv
> EGS => Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


How comes ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zegler said:


> hej hej ... i wanted to ad SAT to my car . 2016 330e.. my car already has the SPORT+ option, but it still shifts alone if i come to 6500rpm. I dont want to do that, so i tried to code the SAT...I did replace in FA the 2TB, and is OK. But i still if im in manual mode still does not want to stay on max rpm  I did try to code the FDL but this setings are not in my FDL  EGS does not have these setting sportschalter
> 
> How comes ?


No idea. I presume not possible in plug-in hybrid.


----------

